# Call of Duty 4



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

I rule at this game.


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

Havn't tried my hand at it yet. Is it any good. I still do HL2 and CS:S, and BF2 for PC (when I have time, which is rare.)


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

:smt023

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=10339

gamertag is: Infidel5150


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

js said:


> :smt023
> 
> http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=10339
> 
> gamertag is: Infidel5150


Oooooo. Is that a challenge I see? :smt083


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Todd said:


> Oooooo. Is that a challenge I see? :smt083


:smt077


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

*JS*

vs.

*FiveHourFrenzy

Call of Duty 4 Death match!

Let's get ready to rumble! 
*​


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Todd said:


> *JS*
> 
> vs.
> 
> ...


:anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## Jackle1886 (Dec 21, 2007)

I have to admit, i'm not to shabby myself. Too bad I cannot watch this...challenge.


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

Been playing this since the day it came out......though I must admit I've taken a long break to play Rainbow Six Vegas 2. COD4 is the superior game, but I love the "cover system" in RSV2. I'm not the oldest player out there....but I think I'm up there :smt023

BTW...I play on the PS3


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

I help run a COD4 server with a "grown up" twist. We don't allow all the crap, keeps the LMPK's out.

It's a great game, but I also like SWAT4. If you've never played it, you can get it now for about $10 as it's a little older.

Zhur


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

I would pwn all of you. Give me a suppressed M21 and I'll take everyone out without ever being seen or heard.

What's everyone's best time on the cargo ship (first level, FNG)? With accuracy time correction, I ran a 17.65 last night. Not too shabby.

I also found a glitch in the game that bugs the crap out of me. The side saddle on the M1014 Benelli holds 6 shells. Even when you're completely out of ammo, the side saddle is still full. I guess side saddles are there for looks after all! :anim_lol:

Yeah, and two thumbs up for the EoTech. If I ever get an AR I'll get an EoTech for it.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

zhurdan said:


> I help run a COD4 server with a "grown up" twist. We don't allow all the crap, keeps the LMPK's out.
> 
> It's a great game, but I also like SWAT4. If you've never played it, you can get it now for about $10 as it's a little older.
> 
> Zhur


That's kind of what I'm doing on COD4, waiting until it's a bit older and I can get it for $25 or so. As much as I love to game, I can't see paying $50 for them.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Ha... weapons modelling has not been the gaming industries strongest suit.

For instance, in CS:Sourse, when you reload the M4, it charges the rifle by pulling on the forward assist instead of the charging handle, and unless everyone has left handed M4's they have the model backwards as it ejects to the left. It's picky, but I do the same thing to movies too, I notice all the little crap and my wife yells at me for it, because I pause/rewind/pause/zoom. Man I love BluRay!!!

Zhur


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeah problems with weapons always bugs me. Another issue is any magazine fed gun. Take the Dragunov for example. It has a 10-round magazine. Well if you leave a round in the chamber, then inserting a full mag would put you up to 11 rounds, but it doesn't. Also, with the M1014, after you insert 7 shells and fire all 7, both the magazine and chamber are empty. Once you reload, the action doesn't get pulled back to chamber a shell, so I guess there's always a shell in the chamber, but it won't fire unless there are shells in the magazine. With the M249 and RPD, even when the ammo runs out, there are still cartidges feeding into the action from the box magazine.

Very few people would notice that, especially those that play a lot of video games. But still...

Another issue I have is in movies when they fit suppressors up to non-threaded barrels, and of course, games like Goldeneye when you can interchange ammunition between guns that don't use the same ammo.

I do like how COD and Rainbow Six games use actual weapons and don't rename them like Goldeneye does. PP7 = PPK, KF7 = AK-47, Klobb = Scorpion, ZMG = Mini-Uzi, D5K = MP5K, RCP90 = P90, AR-33 = M16, etc. Never figured out what the Phantom and DD44 were though.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Todd said:


> That's kind of what I'm doing on COD4, waiting until it's a bit older and I can get it for $25 or so. As much as I love to game, I can't see paying $50 for them.


There are ways to get anything for free you know :smt083 I'm not promoting illegal action either :numbchuck::smt083

-Jeff-:anim_lol:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

BeefyBeefo said:


> There are ways to get anything for free you know :smt083 I'm not promoting illegal action either :numbchuck::smt083
> 
> -Jeff-:anim_lol:


Now what kind of example would I be setting for my kids if I did that? :smt077


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

:anim_lol::anim_lol:

I couldn't help myself.


----------

